# Maggots or Worms?



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello, I'm a new/old member here ... lol. Meaning I use to be a member here a few years ago, but sold all my goats and haven't been back here in a long time.

Anyway, my cousin (who by the way knows nothing about goats) just got a baby goat (2 weeks old). I think it's crazy situation - the girl knows nothing about goats, she's only 11 years old, she's staying for the summer at my grandma's house who also knows nothing about goats, they don't have a place for it, so they're keeping it tied in the yard to a dog box, they've switched it's milk 3 times already and have had it for less than one week, the girl they got it from doesn't seem to know much about goats, it's just crazy.

This baby goat has had the diarrhea pretty much since they've had it. So they called me and asked me what to do. Of course now I'm going to be the one they'll be calling all the time asking me questions and needing help. I don't really mind - but I have so much going on right now in my own life, it just adds to the craziness and sort of frustrates me that they got the goat. So I made up an easy to read list of some basics they need to know and took it to my Grandma's house (she lives 1/2 mile from me - so atleast she's nearby).
I gave them the directions and dosage for pepto bismal, gave them a basic bottle feeding chart, I took some Nutri Drench down for them, etc.
I told them they need to get the goat on the pepto for the scours. WHen we went out to look at the goat - it has "maggots?" crawling all through it's butt. And they drop out in the poop. Is it maggots or worms? I thought maggots only feasted on dead tissue/skin. These look just like maggots and are crawling all through the poop and all over the goat's butt. 

So my big question is - are they maggots - or a worm?

I checked the baby goat's eyelids and they're nice and pink. 

THe baby goat is vigorously taking it's bottle according to my Grandma, and they also give it a bottle of water with electrolytes mixed in between milk feedings. I also have them giving it a little bit of yogurt each day.

The lady they got the goat from told them to give it sweet feed. I told my Grandma NOT to give it sweet feed while it has diarrhea - but to wait until the scours are cleared up before giving it any sweet feed. However, they lady they got it from keeps telling them to give it sweet feed anyway - even with the scours. So they are. 
The lady also is having them bring the goat over in a week from now (it will be going on 4 weeks then) to do it's horns. I told them it should've been done within the first few days after birth ... they won't listen to me. The horns are already almost an inch long. They said she's going to clip them off ... ?? 
She's also going to band him when he gets his horns "clipped."

It just seems like this lady doesn't know much about goats and they're listening to her anyway. Unless I'm missing something ... ? 

Anyway - back to the point - maggots or worms?? If it's worms, then obviously the baby goat needs dewormed. But if maggots - should they just continually clean them off???


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome back! That is sweet of you to help them. It sounds like the baby goat is flystruck (maggots) because of the diarrhea. I have never dealt with this. Try googling "goat scours flystrike."


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

WOW! Sucks that the lady they got it from semas to be saying all the wrong stuff. So even with you trying to help the poor kid is in distress. 

Have them stop all grain until the scours are gone. 
Pick one kind of milk and stick with it. 
Give the pepto up to every 6 hours until scours stop to prevent dehydration. 
Find the cause of the scours (most likely coccidia). 
Get the horns done ASAP. 
Get a buddy for the goat (they do not do well alone and need another goat buddy.

Now the maggots may be maggots or what you are seeing could be tapeworm segments. I would google photos and see exactly which it is. If tapeworm I would treat the kid with Valbazen (this might be a good idea anyways since it sounds like there are issues going on with the kids health. If it is maggots that also needs treatment and could be a urgent situation. Need to determine where they are coming from and then cleanse the area to remove them all.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Yes, whether flystike or worms it could be urgent. Thank you Logan.


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks milkmaid - that was very helpful. I'm sure that's what it is ... he's apparantly flystruck. They've cleaned him a couple times now. He's LOADED with them in his back end.

freedomstarfarm ... thanks for your input. 

I did tell them to stop all grain until the scours are gone (but they're not listening to me ... so there's nothing more I can do about that)
I also told them to stick with one kind of milk. Personally I think that could even be the cause of the scours - because of the changes in diet.
And yes, I've given them instructions for the pepto also. 
Not sure about the cause of the scours yet - like I said, I'm hoping it's from the diet change, but it could be coccidiosis - or I'm thinking possibly even e-coli - so I'm still working on figuring that out.
And yes, I did tell them they should've had the horns done by now and that I don't think it's wise to take the baby goat in a week from now to have them clipped. Again though - all I can do is tell them, if they don't listen to me, there's nothing I can do.
And I did tell them that it should be in with another goat - and that goats are herd animals. I've tried explaining all that to them. But again with the - it's their goat, not mine. 

Which is part of the reason why I'm frustrated (well most of the reason) ... I feel like I know a good bit about goats after raising them for a few years and having over 20 all together of various breeds, ages, etc. And yet - they aren't listening to a lot of the things I'm telling them. However - they still call me and ask me stuff and want my assistance, but then don't take my instructions. They end up asking for my assistance - and then after I tell them what to do - they turn around and call the girl they got the goat from. So yeah .. I'm frustrated. I have 2 children ages 8 and 2. I'm 36 weeks pregnant and trying to get things ready and in order to bring our baby boy home, I home school my oldest child, I have 3 dogs and a horse to care for, housework, yard work, and I'm a photographer and have photo sessions on a regular basis in the evenings ... I'm to busy to be trying to help them when they won't listen to me anyway. If they'd listen - it would be different. But they're wasting my time asking for my help then not doing what I say. So I'm rather aggrevated about the whole thing. I could really help them out with this goat - but instead they just waste my time. Time I don't really have.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: Get them to look on here to see they need to listen to you. They can email me if you want (not that they would listen). 


Congrats on your soon to come new addition!!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

freedomstarfarm said:


> :hug: Get them to look on here to see they need to listen to you. They can email me if you want (not that they would listen).
> 
> Congrats on your soon to come new addition!!


Wish I could - but they don't have internet :shrug: 
I thought about printing some stuff off here for them - that way they'd realize what I'm telling them isn't just something I'm coming up with out of the clear blue sky or some pipe dream or something. ugh.

Thanks for the congrats  He's head down and dropped into position ... so it could be any day now really. Although I'm suppose to have a repeat c-section on the 2nd - not sure if he'll wait that long.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie...you've done all you can, some people just don't listen. It's a shame though that an innocent animal has to suffer through their ignorance.

Congrats on your family too Julie...you've come a long way since Jasmine!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

liz said:


> Julie...you've done all you can, some people just don't listen. It's a shame though that an innocent animal has to suffer through their ignorance.
> 
> Congrats on your family too Julie...you've come a long way since Jasmine!


Well that's how I feel to - I've talked to them on the phone a few times giving them advice, I typed up a care sheet with all the information they need right now, I've went to Grandma's house a couple times now to talk to her and check out the goat myself. They just keep contacting the other lady for some reason. And now I was told that just a little bit ago - they called the lady again about the maggots - and she came and picked the baby goat up and took back with her for now. I hope she knows what to do with it. :scratch:

Thanks for the congrats - we have come a long way as a family  And to be honest - I didn't think we'd be able to have any more kids after Jasmine, due to issues I had - the Dr. told me I only had a 50% chance of ever having a successful pregnancy again. Then I had Jessica, and now a baby boy who's ready to make his debut. God heals is all I can say.

I do miss my goats ... and would like to get more sometime in the near future. I know this year is way to crazy though. It's just been non stop crazy! Plus my hubby opened up some of my stalls to make one big one for our horse ... so we'd probably have to do some work in the barn to get a place ready again for goats. So maybe next year or the year after I'll be able to get some ... I hope. :whatgoat:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

been there - I just told the person who would ask me a question adn then when it didnt line up with her "vet" or other "goat people" would tell me so and then say she was doing what the others said. I told her "Fine then STOP wasting MY TIME asking me for my opinion if you are not going to take it or are going to keep telling me Im wrong because 'so and so says otherwise' " she got the hint and never asked me another question. 

sad that teh goat may have to suffer till they realize you are giivng the right advise but you have to rmemeber it is just a goat and your family and time do have to come first.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

What Stacey Said 


> I told her "Fine then STOP wasting MY TIME asking me for my opinion if you are not going to take it or are going to keep telling me Im wrong because 'so and so says otherwise'


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm with Stacey. Even the Bible tells us not to cast our pearls before swine. I know it's hard because you want to see the little guy thrive. But tell them if they are going to ask for your advice, then they need to HEED it. If not, then they need to stop calling you about the kid.


----------

